# My Badis (Dario dario) and Betta splendens



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Just a couple shots of some of the anabantids I currently keep (I also have a proven pair of pearl gouramis breeding in my 55g):










This is my scarlet badis, aka Dario dario, dominant male. Right now, he is the only badis in my 10g. The other female and male got sucked into the filter one day (they are tiny!). Beautiful fish with loads of interesting behavior.










My Betta splendens. Often overlooked and scoffed at by more experienced hobbyists, I am finding this guy much more interesting than the emerald eye rasbora school I once had in the same tank (5g cube). This guy is always flaring at everyone and busily building his bubble nest. I really need to make a movement for Betta sp. I am finding them SO MUCH more suitable to life in a nano tank than the Boraras/tiny schooling fish we usually shunt into the role.

The photo isn't too great on this one. I'll keep trying this weekend before I tear it down.

Hope you enjoy,

Carlos


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Beautiful fishes and tanks, thanks for sharing! I miss my betta, he kicked the bucket after 2 years.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I agree, the Betta is a nice addition to any tank. I'm about to convert my 90 gallon to goldfish, another snubbed breed. Here's a pic of the Betta and a test subject goldfish. I'll be removing everything but the Betta and adding three large veiltail goldfish.

TW


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I have begun building a rather lengthy wish list for anabantid species, actually, especially for the wild Betta group. Here are some of the ones I will be trying/photographing this summer:

Betta coccina









Betta imbellis

















Betta smaragdina:









Most likely chocolate gouramis again. I love those fish as well. 

Carlos


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, beautiful pics throughout! =P~ 

I'd really like to do a tank with a group of the Imbellis, but at a minimum of $50 a pop (with shipping), it's really hard to justify.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

imbellis and smaragdina are often available on commercial import lists (Dolphin). If you have a good relationship with your LFS, I'm sure it won't be a problem to get these fish. coccina was showing up on these same lists as well as betta pugnax on a regular basis, but I have not seen them for a while. All these fish are relatively cheap, 2-3 bucks wholesale. Wild bettas are a hard sell for the general public because they just don't show well in the store, rarely do they show true colors and will always hide. This makes them a rare find in retail shops. 
Carlos, If you need help in securing some stock, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I like the Betta coccina


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great fish pics... I'm going to divide my 20G high with a tank divider and put in two Betta's, on differant sides of coarse. I'm hoping one to be a differant Betta than the normal ones found in the LFS.

_Where on-line is a good place to buy Betta's? _


----------



## Per (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice badis, tsunami 

Many of the small anabantids are real jewels in planted tanks. Unfortunately, the assortment is very limited here in Norway, so I have only limited personal experience. A look at the labyrinth fish gallery at http://www.ikanpemburu.com/ make me sick of envy ...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Aaron said:


> imbellis and smaragdina are often available on commercial import lists (Dolphin). If you have a good relationship with your LFS, I'm sure it won't be a problem to get these fish.


Sniffle, if only I had _any_ kind of LFS within a 50 mile range.....


----------

